# relays keep burning out



## peffer369 (Sep 1, 2008)

i have a 1991 16v gti and my relay for my passenger side lights and turn signals keeps burning its self out. i have gone through three relays. help in the matter would be great thanks.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: relays keep burning out (peffer369)*

For what is worth, is sounds like a voltage issue, to much voltage / feed back from a semi-faulty ground. Not enough to blow the fuse (amps and volts, I know), but enough to slowly cook the relay.

_Modified by Seax_Smith at 11:04 PM 9-13-2008_


_Modified by Seax_Smith at 11:05 PM 9-13-2008_


----------

